# What!? Uber said what to me!!?? :-/



## Uberingbmore (Jun 11, 2016)

Im about to be seriously done with this company I took a customer to York PA and back to Maryland. The trip was grueling 3hr and 30min and after all said and done I made lousy $134 bucks before gas and after fees. Fast forward to today. I tried to instant cash out my hard earned money as I always do and what I see? ("Negative -$97") bucks. After doing some digging I come to find out uber without any single freaking explanation took that grueling 3hr and 30min trip I made days before back! The $134 bucks was labeled ("Negative" -$134) days ago and I wasn't notified as to why and how until I found out myself today. I can't even begin to try to comprehend WTF is going on right now. If that wasnt enough shocker from uber the FUBER, today I get this strange email from uber 

"Hi — Your account has been flagged for improper use of the Uber application by our systems. An example of improper use would be providing rides to riders who you know are using fraudulent credit cards or accounts they do not have permission to use. Going forward, please only use the Uber partner app to accept and complete trips for local legitimate riders. Future improper use could result in deactivation. Uber Operations Team"

I don't even know what to think right now. First of all, what is uber exactly referring to and why are they sending me an email like this which I found to be very very disrespectful. Im so offended by uber right now and I am ready to call it quits and never look back. All I can say is just ****ing WOW! 

Anyone here know what might be going on? Except for the strange and offensive email I received today which I have no idea what is related to I haven't received any other notice from uber in regards to anything except the usual "in the week ahead" bs newsletter.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Very strange, sounds like the pax played you and Uber. Pax may have implicated you for some reason or Uber is just that fudged up. I thought Uber covered fraudulent credit card charges and paid the driver anyway. They may have reached a new low, now they blame the driver, threaten them with deactivation, and force them to prove their innocence. Seems Uber has started taking the guilty until proven innocent stance with drivers, truly sad.


----------



## Uberingbmore (Jun 11, 2016)

I can't even seem to find a number to call. Do these people even have a phone? This is just ridiculous! I be dammed if I have to end up paying for the over 3hr trip. I can't believe these clowns actually had the nerve to send me a email like that days after. Just WOW!!


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Uberingbmore said:


> I can't even seem to find a number to call. Do these people even have a phone? This is just ridiculous! I be dammed if I have to end up paying for the over 3hr trip. I can't believe these clowns actually had the nerve to send me a email like that days after. Just WOW!!


You have the pickup and drop off addresses, no? Pax name? Do you have a dashcam? Police may be very interested in knowing where that pax lives if Uber hasn't told them already. Phone was probably stolen too, probably a purse snatcher, got the phone and the credit cards off the same victim. What did the pax do in MD while you were there? You may have just done your first interstate drug deal and not even known it.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Since when do the drivers have access to the POS system? FUBER HAS 2 BILLION TRANSACTIONS UNDER IT'S BELT, what percentage are charge backs from the credit card company? I don't like third party pickups because of that reason, or some of the characters that we pickup but who am I to vet? Since they switched to Android pay I personally have not used FUBER, I done want to give them my Amex or Visa card numbers and my bank is not on the platform. Their networks are ripe for hacking.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingbmore said:


> Im about to be seriously done with this company I took a customer to York PA and back to Maryland. The trip was grueling 3hr and 30min and after all said and done I made lousy $134 bucks before gas and after fees. Fast forward to today. I tried to instant cash out my hard earned money as I always do and what I see? ("Negative -$97") bucks. After doing some digging I come to find out uber without any single freaking explanation took that grueling 3hr and 30min trip I made days before back! The $134 bucks was labeled ("Negative" -$134) days ago and I wasn't notified as to why and how until I found out myself today. I can't even begin to try to comprehend WTF is going on right now. If that wasnt enough shocker from uber the FUBER, today I get this strange email from uber
> 
> "Hi - Your account has been flagged for improper use of the Uber application by our systems. An example of improper use would be providing rides to riders who you know are using fraudulent credit cards or accounts they do not have permission to use. Going forward, please only use the Uber partner app to accept and complete trips for local legitimate riders. Future improper use could result in deactivation. Uber Operations Team"
> 
> ...


They NEED to get back that NEGATIVE $1 billion a year in China !


----------



## DLA (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly, take Uber to small claims court for the income they claimed you had received. Do it in your town and if they don' t show you win by default. They wont show of course and either way file the claim as services rendered not paid in full.

You used thier app, provided the service and they owe it to you, period. They provide an app service that handles the collection and fullfilling of ride service payments. That is also the BS they are trying to claim themselves as simply being while in court for other suits. They are responsible for the loss occured for fraudulent charges in that process, not you, and they know it yet are trying to manipulate you into thinking and believing that you are. As Travis once replied to a comment regarding Ubers unethical practises "because we can" you can see how his company is founded in his mind and clearly his heart. However, not true! 

Trust me, you'll win!!! Charge them for the trip, the court fees, your time ( use the last two weeks of average hourly pay rate - add documents to prove) and any losses incured for the loss not being paid when it was due to you. Throw in a reasonable request of financial compensation for anquish too. They need to know " they can't" so that "they don't".

Also, all thier BS to get out of lawsuits bites there ass in thier own game. Be sure to include not only a copy of your agreement with them ( showing thier position in this exchange game) but a copy of their ****ed up email that is purposly written in breach of agreement because they think powering over and dumbing people down for their love of money is profitible for them. 

PS: They will more than likely settle with you once they know of the claim so stick to your guns or take it, up to you.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Dude you got scammed. No one takes a cab for a three hour round trip. Cab drivers have been getting ripped off for years. I always ask for a down payment in cash for long cab rides from suspitious customers in my cab. If I have luggage in the trunk it's all good. If someone wants to drive across town to pick up a watch from grandmas house at 3 am they're paying a deposit. It would always take stops at three houses to find grandma and get their watch/keys or whatever.

Now uber expects drivers to detect fraud but you can't piss off the customer or you'll get a bad rating or deactivated. Move on people. The cab driving business has always sucked and is dangerous.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber has become a flim flam man's free ride service. It might be easier to scam an Uber driver then run away from a cab driver.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

keep escalating it. If you just answered a ping and verified they knew the correct name, you did all you have to.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Stories like this tick me off. They are the technology company. You are giving up 25% of your fares to cover the cost of the service handling administrative safeguards such as fraud prevention. There's an implicit expectation that when you receive the ping, the rideshare service has adequately vetted the potential customer for you. Just as the customer has the expectation that the driver has undergone at least a minimal background check. 

Make sure you screenshot that trip in the App. I've seen posts where people said trips mysteriously disappeared from their history. 
Also screenshot any evidence of the trip in your navigation app. 

Continue to push to get compensated for this trip.

Disclaimer: I am not a legal professional, and do not offer legal advice.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Keep e-mailing customer support until it is restored. This happens all the time. Stay calm.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

So why would I accept a long ride next time I get a ping. To risk not getting paid and still be responsible for gas/tolls.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

He can't take Uber to court. He agreed to arbitrAtion.


----------



## Uberingbmore (Jun 11, 2016)

So now uber won't even reply. I contacted them twice regarding this issue and still nothing. I remember when I would ask questions about getting started with uber and actually getting on the road to make them money I would get a reply back within few hours most of the time. This is just ridiculous. I actually feel like I been scammed by uber themselves. I get a ping, pickup the guy, and now I owe $135? So now you all know. Whenever there's an issue with money uber will 100% put it on you and drop one email days later to tell you how you will get dropped if they have to **** you again. Smfh. If I have to end up paying for something I had nothing to do with and all I was doing was following uber rules(ping, pickup, drive, drop off) than I'm done with FUBAR!


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Uber also takes money from your account when passengers dispute a charge without informing you.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Uber seems to hold $100+ trips often until the driver complains.

I would repy and tell them creditcard fraud is their responsibility and their no cash policy affirms that.

What are you supposed to do ask for id, their phone, password and creditcard so you can verify the info?
Imagine your rating after that.

Really ask them for official uber procedures to verify authorized use of a card and app beyond asking for the name.

I geuss no more friends ordering up rides for others


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> He can't take Uber to court. He agreed to arbitrAtion.


Unless he was smart and opted out within 30 days of starting.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

-Papa, I know where my moneys at.....do you think he opted out  ?


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Keep escalating this trip. They will eventually return your money. If you aren't getting far enough then sue them in small claims.

It is very wrong of the company to do this without notifying the drivers. This company has no morals and you must screenshot every trip.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

backstreets-trans said:


> Dude you got scammed. No one takes a cab for a three hour round trip. Cab drivers have been getting ripped off for years. I always ask for a down payment in cash for long cab rides from suspitious customers in my cab. If I have luggage in the trunk it's all good. If someone wants to drive across town to pick up a watch from grandmas house at 3 am they're paying a deposit. It would always take stops at three houses to find grandma and get their watch/keys or whatever.
> 
> Now uber expects drivers to detect fraud but you can't piss off the customer or you'll get a bad rating or deactivated. Move on people. The cab driving business has always sucked and is dangerous.


100% agree. Happened to my several times. If it is too good to be true then it is. The charge backs came back to the company and the company took them out of my account. Same thing Uber did. The company is NOT liable for chargebacks. This is standard. Uber has been eating way too many charge backs by playing nice to the driver and still paying them. They cannot do this any more. Uber's rate of fraud is 3%, that's 3x higher than the accepted industry standard for fraudulent business. Example, Uber has to refund $100 fare out of pocket. The drivers have to gross $400 in order for Uber to take the 25% commission and compensate for the $100 they lost.

We had this issue for some time now in the cab industry and these same people are going over to Uber. Best thing for Uber to do is prohibit store/gift bought (prepaid) cards AND do zip code and/or CVC check to weed out possible fraud. Otherwise, this will only be bad for drivers.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

The credit card company will pay Uber if the card was used fraudulently. When a credit card company guarantees to the user of the card protection against unauthorized use, the credit card company assumes the risk, not the provider of goods or services. Uber assumes all risk as relates to the driver getting paid because they are in sole control of the transaction. Per your TOS, you are not allowed to ask for cash, credit card, or ID


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Rat said:


> The credit card company will pay Uber if the card was used fraudulently. When a credit card company guarantees to the user of the card protection against unauthorized use, the credit card company assumes the risk, not the provider of goods or services. Uber assumes all risk as relates to the driver getting paid because they are in sole control of the transaction. Per your TOS, you are not allowed to ask for cash, credit card, or ID


Nope.

Credit card companies will take the money back from the merchant's processor and the processor will then take the money back from the merchant. In our taxis we use Verifone, they are the processor of credit cards. They guarantee payments up to $80 if fraudulent. The credit card company on behalf of its cardholder still gets the money back. The processor pays us out of pocket.

Uber's payment processor is Braintree which is owned by Paypal. Anyone here who ever did business on ebay with paypal as accepted payment will tell you that Paypal will yank the money right out of your account if the payer does a charge back.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I can't express the importance of a dual channel dashcam. Document everyone of your rides.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Nope.
> 
> Credit card companies will take the money back from the merchant's processor and the processor will then take the money back from the merchant. In our taxis we use Verifone, they are the processor of credit cards. They guarantee payments up to $80 if fraudulent. The credit card company on behalf of its cardholder still gets the money back. The processor pays us out of pocket.
> 
> Uber's payment processor is Braintree which is owned by Paypal. Anyone here who ever did business on ebay with paypal as accepted payment will tell you that Paypal will yank the money right out of your account if the payer does a charge back.


I had a attempted chargeback from PayPal, but I still got the money. Customer never returned the item.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just an FYI. I opted out of arbitration BUT you can only sue Uber in small claims court if they have a physical presence in the county where you are suing them. In my case they do not have a physical presence in the Raleigh Durham area so I would have to go to another city to try to find an office. I think this is why Uber doesn't have permanent tiny offices in smaller markets.


----------



## Illinoisdriver (Jul 20, 2016)

Uberingbmore said:


> Im about to be seriously done with this company I took a customer to York PA and back to Maryland. The trip was grueling 3hr and 30min and after all said and done I made lousy $134 bucks before gas and after fees. Fast forward to today. I tried to instant cash out my hard earned money as I always do and what I see? ("Negative -$97") bucks. After doing some digging I come to find out uber without any single freaking explanation took that grueling 3hr and 30min trip I made days before back! The $134 bucks was labeled ("Negative" -$134) days ago and I wasn't notified as to why and how until I found out myself today. I can't even begin to try to comprehend WTF is going on right now. If that wasnt enough shocker from uber the FUBER, today I get this strange email from uber
> 
> "Hi - Your account has been flagged for improper use of the Uber application by our systems. An example of improper use would be providing rides to riders who you know are using fraudulent credit cards or accounts they do not have permission to use. Going forward, please only use the Uber partner app to accept and complete trips for local legitimate riders. Future improper use could result in deactivation. Uber Operations Team"
> 
> ...


Seems to me that since Uber is responsible for billing the customers and handling transaction. It cannot debit you for lack of payment. Not your problem, you not responsible for verifying payment. Uber needs to pay you regardless. Too bad someone at Uber screwed up but not your problem


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Illinoisdriver said:


> Seems to me that since Uber is responsible for billing the customers and handling transaction. It cannot debit you for lack of payment. Not your problem, you not responsible for verifying payment. Uber needs to pay you regardless. Too bad someone at Uber screwed up but not your problem


Since they took his money, now it is his problem.


----------



## Illinoisdriver (Jul 20, 2016)

Rat said:


> Since they took his money, now it is his problem.


Yes of course it is. But I guess it's something to consider with Uber. Will they stand behind the driver for a declined payment or does the driver lose out? If this is how Uber treats drivers I guess I'll pass.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Illinoisdriver said:


> Yes of course it is. But I guess it's something to consider with Uber. Will they stand behind the driver for a declined payment or does the driver lose out? If this is how Uber treats drivers I guess I'll pass.


Seems to me Uber contracts with the driver, so should be liable. Per Uber, the driver is prohibited from soliciting payment from the pax


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Nope.
> 
> Credit card companies will take the money back from the merchant's processor and the processor will then take the money back from the merchant. In our taxis we use Verifone, they are the processor of credit cards. They guarantee payments up to $80 if fraudulent. The credit card company on behalf of its cardholder still gets the money back. The processor pays us out of pocket.
> 
> Uber's payment processor is Braintree which is owned by Paypal. Anyone here who ever did business on ebay with paypal as accepted payment will tell you that Paypal will yank the money right out of your account if the payer does a charge back.


Chargebacks are lost 95% of the time, even when the backup is provided to the credit card company. Seen it happen many many times...sent in signed receipts, and still had to eat it.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just an FYI. I opted out of arbitration BUT you can only sue Uber in small claims court if they have a physical presence in the county where you are suing them. In my case they do not have a physical presence in the Raleigh Durham area so I would have to go to another city to try to find an office. I think this is why Uber doesn't have permanent tiny offices in smaller markets.


I would check into that, the court in the city or county in which the ride began or ended may have juristiction, you are suing because they are claiming an invalid trip, all the parties/witnesses as well as the trip took place in your local area.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberist said:


> I try ed to load a debit card into myri
> 
> I would check into that, the court in the city or county in which the ride began or ended may have juristiction, you are suing because they are claiming an invalid trip, all the parties/witnesses as well as the trip took place in your local area.


I already have, that's why I'm sharing. In order for them to be served, they MUST have a presence in the county in which you are suing (small claims court). This is to prevent you from suing someone when you know they are far away from the court just to harrass them or get a no show judgement. If Uber doesn't have an office in the county (or an employee registered with them) then they have no presence. The rules for small claims are different than other courts. See the following in NC, most states (aside from Louisiana are going to be very similar) http://www.legalaidnc.org/get-help/Documents/guide-to-small-claims-court.pdf


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Hmmm, that stinks, do you know who runs the greenlight/inspection stops, are those drivers, subcontractors or uber employees, they are authorized agents of uber that collect legal documents for them. Wonder what would happen if dropped the small claims summons in their hand.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Rat said:


> I had a attempted chargeback from PayPal, but I still got the money. Customer never returned the item.


I too won a case against someone who bought an iphone and the iphone was stolen and they did not opt for insurance. Paypal held my money for a long time then finally released it back to me. Like another poster said, 95% of the time charge backs can't be won. In my and perhaps your case either Paypal put a heck of a fight for us or the customer used another form of payment that money cannot be forcefully taken back. I remember a couple of years ago a debit card with the bank you would be on your own even if it had a visa/mc logo on it. Today I think even American Express is given prepaid card holders the same powers that their credit card holders have. Like I mentioned earlier, with more and more scum going to Uber and finding weaknesses in their system, this would only get worse.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Seems like smile frauds prevention to me on Ubers part.. 3 hour trips are not the norm


----------



## Sundance36 (Apr 22, 2016)

I wonder if RICO act could apply as this transaction was taken over state lines. RICO laws about interstate fraud are strict. SO if this occurred over state lines the feds could be interested in how UBER has handled this. I'm sure this is not the first interstate case. Could be an interesting thing to ask UBER that your going to see what the legalities are and if this Qualifies as a RICO case. They may send the money right away not wanting an investigation if this does break RICO laws. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Go straight to the office in your city and demand the money back.

Don't waste time with the email bullshit.


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

Small claims court is the way to go......leave them a support message threatening your intention and if it's not resolved in short order, follow through with taking it to small claims and you will be compensated for more than your ride was worth.....


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

Uber is a scam. Plain and simple. You're surprised the company treated you with disrespect? Newsflash - that company doesn't give a shit about you, or any of their drivers. You're a dime a dozen.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> He can't take Uber to court. He agreed to arbitrAtion.


Most judges will accept the case anyway and overrule the agreement... Btw, you can opt out of arbitration agreement.

CFPB is creating to laws to protect consumers from a.a.'s.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

RedoBeach said:


> Most judges will accept the case anyway and overrule the agreement... Btw, you can opt out of arbitration agreement.
> 
> CFPB is creating to laws to protect consumers from a.a.'s.


No they won't. You have no proof to back that claim up. Uber has a team of lawyers and that's the first thing they'll point to when they ask the judge for dismissal. I bet OP didn't back out of arbitration. Lastly, uber drivers can't afford lawyers.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Chargebacks are lost 95% of the time, even when the backup is provided to the credit card company. Seen it happen many many times...sent in signed receipts, and still had to eat it.


I've actually never lost chargeback. Had about a dozen and so far I'm 12-0.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> No they won't. You have no proof to back that claim up. Uber has a team of lawyers and that's the first thing they'll point to when they ask the judge for dismissal. I bet OP didn't back out of arbitration. Lastly, uber drivers can't afford lawyers.


Ummm... Are you not familiar with the judges ruling regarding the arbitration agreement and employment suit in California?

Actually, I have 12 years experience filing court paperwork, court appearance, and witness testimony in Civil, Criminal, and Small Claims, and Family court to "back that up."

You must also be unaware of the rules outlining Small Claims Court - parties to the case are not allowed to be represented by attorneys.

You are assuming all Uber drivers are losers and have no additional source of income - my clients are attorneys. That's not to mention, larger cases are handled on contingency.

Here's your link... http://www.ballardspahr.com/alertsp...s action waivers in consumer arbitration.aspx
*CFPB Considers Proposal to Ban Arbitration Clauses that Allow Companies to Avoid Accountability to Their Customers*


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't consider CA to be part of the United States. You guys are what spawned uber in the first place. If you had 12 years experience "filing paperwork", it means you didn't pass the bar. I'm not taking advice from someone who failed the same test over and over.

It's disingenuous for you to be advising Uber drivers to sue when you know they can't afford it and they're defintely going to lose.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

If you want to get Uber technical just read through the drivers agreement. 
We do not agree to pick up the correct person. it only mentions it in the riders agreement.


----------



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

Email Uber support. How were you supposed to know they were a fraudulent rider?


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I don't consider CA to be part of the United States. You guys are what spawned uber in the first place. If you had 12 years experience "filing paperwork", it means you didn't pass the bar. I'm not taking advice from someone who failed the same test over and over.
> 
> It's disingenuous for you to be advising Uber drivers to sue when you know they can't afford it and they're defintely going to lose.


I don't provide legal advice and I am not an attorney, I have said that time and time again. I do however, have a state issued license that required 6000 hours on the job experience and successful passing of a test.

Small Claims court does not require, nor does it allow attorney representation. Most cases filed in the higher courts against Uber are through attorneys representing their clients on a contingency basis, which means no money up front- they only get paid if their client wins.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> No they won't. You have no proof to back that claim up. Uber has a team of lawyers and that's the first thing they'll point to when they ask the judge for dismissal. I bet OP didn't back out of arbitration. Lastly, uber drivers can't afford lawyers.


Here is a more specific example for your request of proof to "back that claim up." The quote is from an article published by Forbes magazine, and the article includes actual paperwork from the case file and proceedings.

"Judges have also recently ruled against Uber's contractor business model in other ways. In a case that is seeking class-action status, a judge denied Uber's motion to have the drivers deemed contractors and sent the case to a jury. A similar case against Lyft will also be decided by jury trial. The court also denied Uber and Lyft's attempts to require drivers to resolve cases in closed arbitration."

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/06/17/uber


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Uberingbmore said:


> So now uber won't even reply. I contacted them twice regarding this issue and still nothing. I remember when I would ask questions about getting started with uber and actually getting on the road to make them money I would get a reply back within few hours most of the time. This is just ridiculous. I actually feel like I been scammed by uber themselves. I get a ping, pickup the guy, and now I owe $135? So now you all know. Whenever there's an issue with money uber will 100% put it on you and drop one email days later to tell you how you will get dropped if they have to &%[email protected]!* you again. Smfh. If I have to end up paying for something I had nothing to do with and all I was doing was following uber rules(ping, pickup, drive, drop off) than I'm done with FUBAR!


Uber's mode of operation is usually to reduce or eliminate a fare without discussion or permission. They know 75% of drivers either won't notice the fare adjustment or won't have the skill or confidence to write Uber and demand the money back. Many of the remaining 25% will give up after getting one BS reply from some underpaid customer service representative in the Philipines. You must explain what happened and insist they return your money back, and insist they escalate the matter to someone with more authority if they don't return your money.

Usually when Uber is slow to respond, it's because they've escalated the issue to a manager and that takes time. Have they finally responded to you?


----------

